# Extremely White Skunk - How Common?



## Yonkers

Hi All,

Big Reds has been showing me the ropes with some trapping the last few days and is feeding my newest outdoor interest.

Anyhow when checking the line today, he caught a very nice (at least I think so) skunk. It is nearly all white, just some black on the face and the legs. The body and full tail is pure white. A gorgeous skunk.

I saw one like this in another location, 1/2 hour or so away off an on the last year or so at my work.

Anyhow how common are skunks with this type of coloration? Anyone else catch any like this?


----------



## BirdieShooter

A few years ago I had a reverse skunk around my place for awhile. It wasn't albino, it was actually white with black stripes, pigment in its eyes and everything. Kinda cool, I wonder where he ever went?


----------



## Mister ED

Seams like the whiter the skunk, the higher the demand.


----------



## Yonkers

I can see that, this animal I found to be very beautiful. 

This was for sure not an albino, had black pigment in areas just was extremely white. Sounds like this is not unheard of, and of course more desired. Mister Ed - roughly how many of these have you run across?


----------



## Mister ED

Yonkers said:


> Mister Ed - roughly how many of these have you run across?


 None ... LOL. I usually only get one skunk a year, at most. And then they are just your plain jane, stinkers.


----------



## BirdieShooter

Too funny! I just saw another of these tonight on my way in from the field. Caught a glimpse of white in the edge of my flashlight beam and sure enough, a reverse skunk. Amazingly and stunningly white. I was getting out my cell phone to take pics and it ran into some heavy cover. Too bad, it was just plain beautiful.


----------

